# Mixed messages



## barge1914 (May 5, 2020)

The carparks are still closed in the Peak District, but following the mixed messages of late the lay-bys that have been mostly empty for a month are filling up again, traffic is increasing and the sounds of fast motorbikes whizzing around are becoming more noticeable.


----------



## Moped (May 5, 2020)

It is not a mixed message for motorhome users. Unfortunately.


----------



## Tonybvi (May 5, 2020)

Went out for a 10mile bike ride from home yesterday.  Only passed by three vehicles the whole way (1 log lorry, 1 tractor and 1 car) but the few lay-bys / pull ins that I passed all had cars parked up in them - clearly off walking in the forest.


----------



## witzend (May 5, 2020)

Same in Cornwall car use on the up No Police Presence their getting paid for nothing when we went into lock down they where around the housing estates telling kids to stop playing an stay at home now not a sign


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Tonybvi said:


> Went out for a 10mile bike ride from home yesterday.  Only passed by three vehicles the whole way (1 log lorry, 1 tractor and 1 car) but the few lay-bys / pull ins that I passed all had cars parked up in them - clearly off walking in the forest.


Provided the walk takes much longer than the drive it is permitted, you can even take your lunch with you.


----------



## Bonfireboy (May 5, 2020)

Down here on the South Coast a load of big vans parked along Meon Shore looking out over the Solent. Most have been there at least three weeks. This kind of behaviour reflects badly on motorhomes. The next step will be a total ban along this lovely stretch of shoreline stopping those of us who may stop only during the day. A couple of large motorhomes even parked side on taking up 4 or 5 parking spaces. Please move on.


----------



## Tonybvi (May 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Provided the walk takes much longer than the drive it is permitted, you can even take your lunch with you.


Not in Scotland unfortunately.  Police Scotland have not been given the same advice as the English forces and they do not expect you to drive at all to walk.  Police Scotland advice is that if their officers suspect that somebody has driven to walk their officers should politely explain to them that they should not drive anywhere to walk but should walk from home if at all possible.  Warnings then fines are only handed out if people refuse to listen or take no notice of such polite explanation.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> The carparks are still closed in the Peak District, but following the mixed messages of late the lay-bys that have been mostly empty for a month are filling up again, traffic is increasing and the sounds of fast motorbikes whizzing around are becoming more noticeable.View attachment 81072



Whats the mixed messages of late. The advice /rules have not changed have they.


----------



## Snapster (May 5, 2020)

witzend said:


> Same in Cornwall car use on the up No Police Presence their getting paid for nothing when we went into lock down they where around the housing estates telling kids to stop playing an stay at home now not a sign


I think the main problem is that the government haven’t really had a proper policy or been positive with the Stay at Home messages. 
They seem to have left people to interpret it how they like leaving the police with an unenviable job trying to enforce a policy that isn’t really there.


----------



## yorkslass (May 5, 2020)

Whitby yesterday a couple were find for driving from Boston Spa cos they fancied smelling the sea......so do I.


----------



## Minisorella (May 5, 2020)

I don't believe the policy, the guidelines, the rules or the message have been at all mixed. It's all as clear as a bell on the .gov website and repeated throughout the media. People just choose to stretch the limits a little bit and come up with reasons that blur the lines to justify their actions. Either that or they just don't agree with the logic behind the rules, so choose to ignore them.


----------



## 2cv (May 5, 2020)

Minisorella said:


> I don't believe the policy, the guidelines, the rules or the message have been at all mixed. It's all as clear as a bell on the .gov website and repeated throughout the media. People just choose to stretch the limits a little bit and come up with reasons that blur the lines to justify their actions. Either that or they just don't agree with the logic behind the rules, so choose to ignore them.



The problem arises because different regions have different guidelines. I think that it should have been one rule for the whole of the UK.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Snapster said:


> I think the main problem is that the government haven’t really had a proper policy or been positive with the Stay at Home messages.
> They seem to have left people to interpret it how they like leaving the police with an unenviable job trying to enforce a policy that isn’t really there.


It is the Chief Constables Council that put the walking policy in place. Individual forces don't have to follow the advice but the chief constable will have to buy a round at the next meeting.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Whitby yesterday a couple were find for driving from Boston Spa cos they fancied smelling the sea......so do I.


Strange really I want to smell the countryside. I'm going to as well this week. I'm going to drive seven miles onto the South Downs and do an eight mile walk in the woods, complete with sandwiches and a flask.


----------



## Minisorella (May 5, 2020)

2cv said:


> The problem arises because different regions have different guidelines. I think that it should have been one rule for the whole of the UK.


Gosh, I honestly thought it was Bill, so I'm puzzled now. I know each devolved leader will express decisions as their own but my understanding was that all the decisions and guidelines were UK-wide. I'm probably wrong but I don't see any regional variations on the government website.

Edit to say.... I've just thought - NHS Scotland and NHS England may be giving out different advice on symptoms and practice I guess.


----------



## 2cv (May 5, 2020)

I think that This constitutes the latest advice for England. Scottish rules Here. It does add to confusion, but I don’t think that you can drive to exercise in Scotland. Certainly I know people have been fined near here for it.


----------



## QFour (May 5, 2020)

runnach said:


> I had to take dog up to Dick Vet yesterday (Edinburgh University) While I was returning, which was heading east, viewed 2 motorhomes heading west, one was a Hymer (these Hymer owners obviously think they can flaunt the rules  )
> 
> Motorbikes, I was actually thinking of buying another, judging by the amount (some in convoy) that pass here at weekends, they too, are exempt from lockdown, so I buy one, I will be exempt too?



If you stick it on a trailer the trailer will be exempt of course, so you could fasten it on the back of a MH and that will also become exempt.


----------



## Minisorella (May 5, 2020)

2cv said:


> I think that This constitutes the latest advice for England. Scottish rules Here. It does add to confusion, but I don’t think that you can drive to exercise in Scotland. Certainly I know people have been fined near here for it.


Having a quick skim through, it looks pretty identical Bill.
I must admit, the UK guidelines advise exercising, walking or cycling locally - where possible. People started early on saying that we weren't allowed to drive to exercise but the government debunked this fairly quickly at a briefing where they said if you don't have anywhere local, it's OK to drive somewhere to exercise, provided the walk/exercise is longer the drive... still with the proviso to walk locally if at all possible. They also encouraged local authorities to keep all parks open, although some of them decided not to  I wonder if it's worth raising the point somewhere to see if it's the same for Scotland? The police also over-enforced a little at the beginning... remember the easter egg debacle?


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

I take the dog out every morning around 7am, our walk takes us along the beach front and over the golf course, every weekend since lockdown started there has been 1 or 2 campervans/ Motorhomes parked up obviously flouting the regulations.

How do these people get away with it?


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2020)

I saw the actual Durham County Police directive the other day and it clearly stated people were allowed to drive for exercise as long as the exercise was longer than the drive.  There has been mixed messages. Some people are saying you must only make essential journeys in motor vehicles but according to that directive someone could drive from say fifty miles away up to the Dales and do a couple of hours walking.

They were a bit angry about it all in some of the tourist towns and villages as they expected a deluge of visitors once news got out but Im not sure its materialised.  I was down at a popular touristy part of the upper tees over the weekend though and there were plenty of cars parked a fair few walkers.  The main issue on a weekend though is cyclists. I dont have a problem with them but they need to start using their bells as there have been a couple of close calls with doddery old locals walking dogs etc.


----------



## trevskoda (May 5, 2020)

The other day when out shopping a long string of classic cars passed us,must have been on a run or a meetup somewhere,no one her gives a feck and police have but all vanished.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> The other day when out shopping a long string of classic cars passed us,must have been on a run or a meetup somewhere,no one her gives a feck and police have but all vanished.



Yet NI seems to be doing better than the rest of the UK in the infection/death rates if the stats are to be believed? 

And the messages have been mixed. 

Maybe it is all down to interpretation, but if "your man" says it's OK to drive to a destination and take exercise as long as it takes longer than the drive what do you expect people to do?!

A lot of the 'instructions' have been as clear as mud, imho, and certainly left wide open to interpretation.


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2020)

I thought guidance was bike dog or walk excercise should be limited to one hour a day ?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

I wonder how many on the site have become 'corona snitches' while twiddling their thumbs in boredom at home?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought guidance was bike dog or walk excercise should be limited to one hour a day ?



There you go, Andrew, perfect example of the confusion and mixed messages that still abound.
Followed by "you can drive to exercise, as long as the drive is not longer than the exercise" - but NOT qualified by saying the exercise must only be an hour long, a ridiculous and arbitrary rule on time anyway, imho.

And who exactly is going to be able to police this?


----------



## barge1914 (May 5, 2020)

The police presence has much diminished round here now. Very difficult to enforce when a large proportion of people living in the Manchester and South Yorkshire conurbations can drive here in less than 59 minutes and go for an hours walk. Hopefully it won’t lead to the congestion of cars and people we had at the start of lockdown. The Park Authority keeping the car parks closed may deter some, but many won’t be aware before they get here. If I was playing devils advocate I could claim that although the 1 hour limit on exercise is only a recommendation and not mandatory (except in Wales) I could technically drive 2 or 3 hours for a days walk. It may have helped police forces with interpretation if some numerical limit had been placed on drive distance or time.


----------



## yorkslass (May 5, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Yet NI seems to be doing better than the rest of the UK in the infection/death rates if the stats are to be believed?
> 
> And the messages have been mixed.
> 
> ...


The whole shebang is as clear as mud.

2 meter distancing  unless you go back to work and you can't avoid being closer......so that makes it ok then

2 meter rule unless your on a plane ( today's news) jam packed.....a representative from the airline said they were exceptionally busy......so that makes it ok then

2 meter rule on the tube in London.......as above

Every one of these actions increases the risk of transmitting this disease but no one is brought to book or prosecuted,

It makes a mockery of the lockdown......it's like doing half a job.

Rant over....for now


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> It makes a mockery of the lockdown......i*t's like doing half a job*.
> 
> Rant over....for now



Exactly!

I think the problem is that the current government hasn't taken a 'state' approach, but a much more 'hands off' approach and therefore have not been really hardline at all.

Right now I cannot decide whether this has been a good or bad thing, but as a 'halfway house' it has been hellish confusing!


----------



## 2cv (May 5, 2020)

The countries that have the virus under control now certainly had unambiguous guidelines from the beginning and were much quicker to close their borders, take New Zealand as an example.
I don’t think that the police chiefs have helped matters by throwing their various interpretations into the mix.


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

What makes a mockery is this, i know of 2 nhs nurses 1 who has had a garden party and another who has had a house party, but yet we are all staying in like good little people to help the nhs!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> What makes a mockery is this, i know of 2 nhs nurses 1 who has had a garden party and another who has had a house party, but yet we are all staying in like good little people to help the nhs!!!



They are heroes, therefore exempt from the rules


----------



## mark61 (May 5, 2020)

Mixed messages are good.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 5, 2020)

mark61 said:


> Mixed messages are good.



It certainly allows for a bit of leeway - as long as you combine it with a bit of common sense


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 5, 2020)

I just need out in my van  lol


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

I think I might be a little controversial here but I'm getting heartily fed up with all this can't do enough for the brave NHS. Well those on the front line in the Covid wards with the ICU experience and the cleaners and porters who have to deal with it are heroes, but on the back of this bravery many thousands of others are reaping the benefits when they are probably doing less because there patients aren't turning up or they are so far removed from the front line when the people in care homes, the storm troopers, are completely forgotten about.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

RIght from the start it has been 1hr exercise per day. But it doesn't suit some so they try to bend and twist the directives meanings to suit themselves. Would you really have wanted the lock down to be as harsh as such as Spain's has been. Or to be treated like reasonable responsible adults to do the right thing.
It would seem many need to be put in shackles and hobbled.
30,000 dead in just over a month.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

The Chief Constables Council laid down the drive to walk rule. It isn't someone bending the rules. So many people seem to becoming paranoid about what effect other people's actions are doing to them without actually keeping up with the latest instructions.
You only have to read Facebook to see the vitriol spit out at someone who admits to buying a pot of paint or an Easter egg.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

I suggest you read the Gov latest guidelines as of 1st May.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I suggest you read the Gov latest guidelines as of 1st May.


As someone says. Mixed messages. If a rozzer stops me I'd rather quote the Chief Constable Council edict than Mr Hancock on the 1st May because he is likely to change his mind mid sentence. He did quote the guidelines when objecting to the Times article about over 70's and changed the guidelines on 1st May to cover his misreading.


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> RIght from the start it has been 1hr exercise per day. But it doesn't suit some so they try to bend and twist the directives meanings to suit themselves. Would you really have wanted the lock down to be as harsh as such as Spain's has been. Or to be treated like reasonable responsible adults to do the right thing.
> It would seem many need to be put in shackles and hobbled.
> 30,000 dead in just over a month.


Thank you I thought I was going mad but I have seen no mention that excercise has been extended from one hour per day.

Re the 30,000 deaths IMO that only tells part of the story, there will be death certificates filled in with other co morbidities but covid not mentioned despite covid being the underlying cause

One thing to my knowledge any of the press have picked up on is the variability of the R number throughout the country
Sir Patrick Vallance openly admitted .6 -.9 was a probable figure on a national average some areas being +1 which equates to infection exponentially growing.

Surely until all the country is -1 any talk of lockdown is irrelevant because their is risk of a second wave ...if they relax lockdown now we can expect to see a second wave


----------



## harrow (May 5, 2020)

Andrew I agree.


----------



## TJBi (May 5, 2020)

In England, there has never been any time limit on exercise. The regulations state:

"*Restrictions on movement*
6.—(1) During the emergency period, no person may leave the place where they are living without reasonable excuse.

(2) For the purposes of paragraph (1), a reasonable excuse includes the need—

(a)to obtain basic necessities, including food and medical supplies for those in the same household (including any pets or animals in the household) or for vulnerable persons and supplies for the essential upkeep, maintenance and functioning of the household, or the household of a vulnerable person, or to obtain money, including from any business listed in Part 3 of Schedule 2;

(b)to take exercise either alone or with other members of their household;

...".

Government ministers and others have then given their own guidelines, often conflicting (even on the same day, with one minister saying that you could travel by car in order to exercise or walk a dog and another saying that you could not). The regulations do not prohibit travel by motor vehicle in order to exercise. Nor do the regulations limit the nature of the exercise to walking or cycling.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

channa said:


> Thank you I thought I was going mad but I have seen no mention that excercise has been extended from one hour per day.
> 
> Re the 30,000 deaths IMO that only tells part of the story, there will be death certificates filled in with other co morbidities but covid not mentioned despite covid being the underlying cause
> 
> ...



I am sure there will be a second wave, you only have to read threads such as this.


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 5, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought guidance was bike dog or walk excercise should be limited to one hour a day ?


looking at the  health protection law there is no time limit or indeed on how many times you can go out.


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> RIght from the start it has been 1hr exercise per day. But it doesn't suit some so they try to bend and twist the directives meanings to suit themselves. Would you really have wanted the lock down to be as harsh as such as Spain's has been. Or to be treated like reasonable responsible adults to do the right thing.
> It would seem many need to be put in shackles and hobbled.
> 30,000 dead in just over a month.


the one hour per day was advice only, there is no time limit or frequency limit in the health protection law


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I am sure there will be a second wave, you only have to read threads such as this.


Why? Sage say we are at .6.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

FULL TIMER said:


> the one hour per day was advice only, there is no time limit or frequency limit in the health protection law



Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Why? Sage say we are at .6.



Link please, if you would be so good.


----------



## Snapster (May 5, 2020)

The very fact that people are interpreting the regulations differently means that the government have not made things as clear as they should be.
If the lockdown rules are clear and unambiguous, there would be less opportunity to bend them to suit ones own purpose.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Link please, if you would be so good.


Read the newspapers and listen to the 5.00pm propaganda broadcast.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Read the newspapers and listen to the 5.00pm propaganda broadcast.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


Very clever phraseology. I don't see how it has any relevance, however, to how one should behave in a pandemic, unless one of the symptoms is diarrhea.


----------



## Minisorella (May 5, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought guidance was bike dog or walk excercise should be limited to one hour a day ?


It was never that strictly limited Andrew... the hour was a suggested average and reasonable amount of time that was given firstly in response to some journo who was trying to drill down for a specific figure. It was later backed up by ministers/officials but it's still technically a guideline. Different people have different needs and the government know that.

I see so many people complaining that we're not being spoon-fed with specific minutes or mileage on a bike when the idea seemed to be for us to work out for ourselves as grown ups what a reasonable amount of daily exercise would be for each of us without taking liberties or risks. Ditto with the driving somewhere to get some exercise. We all know there are people who haven't got access to the countryside, who don't have parks within walking distance. In the same (mean) spirit of journalism in trying to pin the government's wings to a board, they demanded a detailed, every possible combination of circumstances type answer. People were reassured that they were allowed to drive somewhere to exercise if there were no local facilities but the drive really shouldn't exceed the length of the walk. It's so very obvious... don't take liberties and drive 100 miles to walk on a beach for half an hour. Why do people refuse to see the spirit and essence of the instructions and why doesn't everyone stop shooting us all in the foot by complaining and subsequently risk us having further privileges taken away.

Despite all the trixsy protests, I'm confident everyone on here is smart enough to understand exactly where we all stand... or maybe no-one else watches the daily briefings or looks on the .gov website? Look, truth be told I'm truly tired of all the nit-picking - hence this little melt-down - and all I want to do is get out of this alive, so I can go back out in my van, see other actual human beings and enjoy life again. Meanwhile, don't shout too loud about what we can and can't have because it just makes some people more militant and they're the ones who will stick two fingers up to us all and go and do exactly as they please... then we all lose out.

Apologies for the rant. I'm going to switch off the computer now... the incessant negativity has just about done my head in today - especially Facebook. It's not like I've anyone at home to talk to and cheer me up again.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Very clever phraseology. I don't see how it has any relevance, however, to how one should behave in a pandemic, unless one of the symptoms is diarrhea.


I guess there's non as blind as them that don't want to see then.  If you don't see the relevance.


----------



## antiquesam (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> I guess there's non as blind as them that don't want to see then.  If you don't see the relevance.


I'm supposed to have 20/20 vision. How about you?


----------



## Fazerloz (May 5, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> I'm supposed to have 20/20 vision. How about you?


20/10 thanks.


----------



## barge1914 (May 5, 2020)

channa said:


> I thought guidance was bike dog or walk excercise should be limited to one hour a day ?


But only Wales has made that mandatory. In England it has the status of Matt Hancocks recommendation...which gives barrack room lawyers plenty of room for manoeuvre.


----------



## in h (May 5, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> The whole shebang is as clear as mud.
> 
> 2 meter distancing


Well, yes. The 2 metres was an arbitrary figure in the first place. Research now suggests that it should be more like 3 or 4 metres. Seems that the virus drifts on the air, rather than spraying in a sneeze. It drifts like the fumes from someone vaping. They travel a lot further than two metres.

And even then, people don't seem to get it. Supermarkets painting lines every two metres: that's not two metres of separation.

People are about half a metre wide and a quarter metre deep when standing, so the lines would have to be_ at least _2.5 metres apart to maintain 2 metre separation, as long as nobody was moving. 

If people are moving around, you need to add another metre or two between the lines.


----------



## trevskoda (May 5, 2020)

2 mtrs,in tesco there bumping into you and running round like a heard of cows at milking time.


----------



## in h (May 5, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> 2 mtrs,in tesco there bumping into you and running round like a heard of cows at milking time.


I'll take your word for it. 
I've not been inside a shop for eight weeks. And I don't feel that I have missed out!


----------



## yorkslass (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


In one word......yes......, granted not everyone thankgoodness


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 5, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


Well if people including the coppers actually read the law that has been set in place there wouldn't be any mixed messages so to speak, and no I don't need telling to take my pants down before taking a shit I've got a mind of my own and am not frightened to use it , apart from that I've had plenty of practice.


----------



## helmit (May 5, 2020)

Hi Mark I recon you had enough practice after a  night in the Ram.  P S hope you and Jan are keeping well all the best Jim.


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 5, 2020)

helmit said:


> Hi Mark I recon you had enough practice after a  night in the Ram.  P S hope you and Jan are keeping well all the best Jim.



Yes Jim it was always a problem but at least I never got to sample the Rusty Bucket,  Yes mate both good , hope you all are. Jan is getting a bit bored now as she hasn't left the site since the very start of the lock down, me I've hardly noticed the difference as still working etc  we are both missing our Saturdays out but saving a fortune so not all bad. Look after yourselves and hopefully see you soon  a return trip to The Saxon would be good or maybe another mini meet here.


----------



## linkshouse (May 6, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> What makes a mockery is this, i know of 2 nhs nurses 1 who has had a garden party and another who has had a house party, but yet we are all staying in like good little people to help the nhs!!!


Maybe they all worked together. perhaps it was all nurses together letting their hair down after a hard days work.

I know that the rules say only household members may congregate but take this example -

Our son and son-in-law work together on a fish farm. They spend all day together on a small boat then they go home to their wives. Once they're out of work they must suddenly become infectious because they aren't allowed to meet each other outside work, nor may their wives with whom they have individually been in direct contact with meet each other at all.

And before anyone jumps on me, they are adhering to these rules but it is an example of where universal rules don't necessarily work universally.

Phill


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)

I wish i can say yes they all work together but unfortuanatly that wasn't the case , they were even silly enough to be posting all this on their snap chats lol. 

I don't want to sound like the fun police but it does stick in my throat that if the shoe was on other foot it be a different story.

Never mind onward and upward eh .


----------



## jagmanx (May 6, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.



Thanks I wondered where I was going wrong !


----------



## Deleted member 84132 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## TJBi (May 6, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


If they are not doing anything wrong as per the regulations, should others be setting themselves up as arbiters of what is right and criticising them?


----------



## antiquesam (May 6, 2020)

TJBi said:


> In England, there has never been any time limit on exercise. The regulations state:
> 
> "*Restrictions on movement*
> 6.—(1) During the emergency period, no person may leave the place where they are living without reasonable excuse.
> ...


Actually it doesn't take two ministers to give conflicting advice. Matt Hancock said on Question Time at 9.00pm that taking the car to walk was acceptable and 12 hours later said the opposite. He also asked for a retraction of a story about the BMA demanding no extra restrictions on over 70's as this was never in the guidelines. Well it wasn't after he altered them the day before, presumably after he had been asked for a comment prior to the newspaper going to press.


----------



## peter palance (May 7, 2020)

runnach said:


> I had to take dog up to Dick Vet yesterday (Edinburgh University) While I was returning, which was heading east, viewed 2 motorhomes heading west, one was a Hymer (these Hymer owners obviously think they can flaunt the rules  )
> 
> Motorbikes, I was actually thinking of buying another, judging by the amount (some in convoy) that pass here at weekends, they too, are exempt from lockdown, so I buy one, I will be exempt too?


yes when your looking out of the barr's with no boooze. good luck.ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (May 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Whats the mixed messages of late. The advice /rules have not changed have they.


not that i no.ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (May 7, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Whitby yesterday a couple were find for driving from Boston Spa cos they fancied smelling the sea......so do I.


oh? skeggy was nearer. to see or not to sea. so, what no bar,s. get thee be-hind them. heading for the coast this weekend.in my breams? ya-hoo. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (May 7, 2020)

2cv said:


> The problem arises because different regions have different guidelines. I think that it should have been one rule for the whole of the UK.


oh yes for all,one flag one country, and no hiding. ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (May 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Does everything have to be set out in law before people do the right thing. As I said in another thread do people need telling to take their pants down to take a shit.


not all some were a bag. one down all down, keep it to your self. and be quick. sorry for the pun.ok.pj.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 7, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Why? Sage say we are at .6.



Playing you at your own game of just giving figures to suit your own argument.  According to SAGE today the R is 0.9
At least do us the courtesy of giving both figures. Today O.5  TO  0.9. What was wrong with giving both figs on Tuesday  was it 1.1or 1 and that didn't suit.


----------



## antiquesam (May 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Playing you at your own game of just giving figures to suit your own argument.  According to SAGE today the R is 0.9
> At least do us the courtesy of giving both figures. Today O.5  TO  0.9. What was wrong with giving both figs on Tuesday  was it 1.1or 1 and that didn't suit.


As always so sorry to offend. I promise to do better in future. When did I write that? It must have been a while ago.


----------



## barryd (May 7, 2020)

So its not an hours exercise now?  Im getting a bit bloody sick of this.  Ive tried to do an hours cycling but its not flat around here and Im fat.  If Boris Johnson is now saying I have to cycle for two or three hours or more now he can get stuffed.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> Playing you at your own game of just giving figures to suit your own argument.  According to SAGE today the R is 0.9
> At least do us the courtesy of giving both figures. Today O.5  TO  0.9. What was wrong with giving both figs on Tuesday  was it 1.1or 1 and that didn't suit.



???


----------



## Fazerloz (May 7, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> As always so sorry to offend. I promise to do better in future. When did I write that? It must have been a while ago.


All of two days ago Tuesday, as i said in my post.


----------



## antiquesam (May 7, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> All of two days ago Tuesday, as i said in my post.


Again please accept my abject apologies for putting you to so much trouble.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 8, 2020)

Two days is the equivalent of two months in the current timescale climate, Fazerloz 

I think it is the government, scientists and statisticians you should really be getting angry with and not us armchair philosophers - although I think philosophers is definitely way too grand a term for most of us in here (well, me at least!)


----------



## Fazerloz (May 8, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Two days is the equivalent of two months in the current timescale climate, Fazerloz
> 
> I think it is the government, scientists and statisticians you should really be getting angry with and not us armchair philosophers - although I think philosophers is definitely way too grand a term for most of us in here (well, me at least!)


oo

You will find i don't need to get angry with anyone. Can you not remember what you post only 2 days ago on a particular subject.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 8, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> oo
> 
> You will find i don't need to get angry with anyone. *Can you not remember what you post only 2 days ago on a particular subject*.



No, I honestly can't


----------



## Fazerloz (May 8, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> No, I honestly can't


You need to try harder then.


----------



## yorkslass (May 8, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> You need to try harder then.


Speaking for myself, i am  struggling to remember what day it is at the moment or what I might have posted this morning.


----------



## 2cv (May 8, 2020)

yorkslass said:


> Speaking for myself, i am  struggling to remember what day it is at the moment or what I might have posted this morning.



It doesn’t help that Bank Holiday Monday is on a Friday!


----------



## jagmanx (May 8, 2020)

Statistics
There are simply no reliable figures
Governments (many counties) now include care home deaths and other.








						How Portugal became Europe’s coronavirus exception
					

Despite an elderly population and underfunded health system, the country has managed better than most to limit the damage caused by the virus.




					www.politico.eu
				



is not reliable (IMO)
It seems some countries may have not counted some deaths
The infected and recovered figures. are simply nonsense
Well I just wish my bank manager would agree with my calculations
Some things are clear however 
UK is worse than Italy etc in total numbers (but not Deaths per million )
Germany & Portugal  very low in the Deaths per million population and in that respect UK is 3rd behind Spain and France (ignoring smaller populations)
Sweden is relatively high given the expanse of the country.

BUT all is of little consequence for those directly affected


----------



## antiquesam (May 8, 2020)

We really have no idea how many people have had, or have died from the virus. Care home and home deaths weren't tested. GP's don't have to see the body to issue a certificate. People that were tested positive who subsequently died were automatically certified as a covid death regardless of actual cause.
Another thing that is bothering me is this thing that the elderly are much more vulnerable. Aren't the figures for all over 70's being skewed by the care home deaths?


----------



## Fazerloz (May 8, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> We really have no idea how many people have had, or have died from the virus. Care home and home deaths weren't tested. GP's don't have to see the body to issue a certificate. People that were tested positive who subsequently died were automatically certified as a covid death regardless of actual cause.
> Another thing that is bothering me is this thing that the elderly are much more vulnerable. Aren't the figures for all over 70's being skewed by the care home deaths?



When you say skewed does that mean you think deaths in care home figures should not be included in all over 70s figures. I am not having a pop at you,just trying to clarify exactly what you mean.


----------



## antiquesam (May 8, 2020)

Fazerloz said:


> When you say skewed does that mean you think deaths in care home figures should not be included in all over 70s figures. I am not having a pop at you,just trying to clarify exactly what you mean.


No I'm saying deaths of over seventy year olds must include the people dying in care homes. As those deaths aren't typical of the numbers of over 70's dying in the community it must distort the numbers making it look like all oldies are particularly vulnerable.
As the Ramblers group I walk with has 70 and 80 year olds doing 9 mile walks two or three times a week in all weather any restrictions may have an adverse affect on their health.


----------



## Biggarmac (May 8, 2020)

Portugal closed all its borders really early on and managed to keep the lid on.  That's why many of us would have preferred to stay there rather than come back to the UK when we saw what was happening.


----------



## FULL TIMER (May 8, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> Portugal closed all its borders really early on and managed to keep the lid on.  That's why many of us would have preferred to stay there rather than come back to the UK when we saw what was happening.


And ours are still wide open, last I heard around 15000 per day entering makes a mockery of having the lock down, A new study from the University of East Anglia medical school seems to have  suggested that the lock down has actually achieved nothing as regards covid  cases. since the lock down both upper and lower respiratory infections  are down, flu like illnesses are down but Covid numbers are up, the cases going down  were mainly attributed to better hygiene since the campaign and the lack of mass gatherings






						About UEA - About
					

At UEA, we come together to learn, innovate, and collaborate. Discover university information and learn about our alumni, inclusivity and partnerships.




					www.uea.ac.uk


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 9, 2020)

runnach said:


> I had to take dog up to Dick Vet yesterday (Edinburgh University) While I was returning, which was heading east, viewed 2 motorhomes heading west, one was a Hymer (these Hymer owners obviously think they can flaunt the rules  )
> 
> Motorbikes, I was actually thinking of buying another, judging by the amount (some in convoy) that pass here at weekends, they too, are exempt from lockdown, so I buy one, I will be exempt too?


Hmmm, I wonder what a Dick Vet specialises in?


----------



## peter palance (May 9, 2020)

FULL TIMER said:


> Well if people including the coppers actually read the law that has been set in place there wouldn't be any mixed messages so to speak, and no I don't need telling to take my pants down before taking a shit I've got a mind of my own and am not frightened to use it , apart from that I've had plenty of practice.


please take cover, its about to fly. ok.pj well go for it?


----------



## peter palance (May 9, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> Maybe they all worked together. perhaps it was all nurses together letting their hair down after a hard days work.
> 
> I know that the rules say only household members may congregate but take this example -
> 
> ...


sorry you cant fly them to the moon. not to gether. ok.pj.


----------



## 2cv (May 9, 2020)

As with much of this it’s a balancing act between preventing infection and destroying the economy. It seems that the outcome may be a regularly reviewed temporary measure.


----------



## runnach (May 9, 2020)

2cv said:


> As with much of this it’s a balancing act between preventing infection and destroying the economy. It seems that the outcome may be a regularly reviewed temporary measure.


I agree the emphasis is a balance of population wellbeing so thos that can work do so and a robust economy

Tonight’s update interesting wants us all on bikes , I think the motorists are going to get hammered


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 10, 2020)

I'm quite partial to riding an old bike now and then.... and it seems as newly approve by HM Gov.... splendid show...!


----------



## linkshouse (May 10, 2020)

peter palance said:


> sorry you cant fly them to the moon. not to gether. ok.pj.


Sorry, this has gone over my head?


----------



## linkshouse (May 10, 2020)

2cv said:


> As with much of this it’s a balancing act between preventing infection and destroying the economy. It seems that the outcome may be a regularly reviewed temporary measure.


It is a difficult one, and it is a balancing act that different sectors of the populace will inevitably view differently so there will be no universal right answer. I'm afraid that whatever the government settle on they will be damned.

One thing I think people seem to lose site of is that the government don't have an bottomless pot of money and whilst they must and should do what they can to support community and businesses, they just can't do it forever and at some point we will have to go back to work wherever we are then at with the pandemic.


----------



## linkshouse (May 10, 2020)

channa said:


> I agree the emphasis is a balance of population wellbeing so thos that can work do so and a robust economy
> 
> Tonight’s update interesting wants us all on bikes , I think the motorists are going to get hammered


Whilst it is entirely laudable to encourage the use of bikes and walking over the use of cars and is certainly good for the environment and peoples overall health, I didn't quite understand what it had to do with easing the exit from the lockdown or helping with the pandemic.


----------



## landrovereditor (May 10, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> The carparks are still closed in the Peak District, but following the mixed messages of late the lay-bys that have been mostly empty for a month are filling up again, traffic is increasing and the sounds of fast motorbikes whizzing around are becoming more noticeable.View attachment 81072


No mixed messages. The message is very simple “STAY AT HOME”.


----------



## Ellendale (May 10, 2020)

Bonfireboy said:


> Down here on the South Coast a load of big vans parked along Meon Shore looking out over the Solent. Most have been there at least three weeks. This kind of behaviour reflects badly on motorhomes. The next step will be a total ban along this lovely stretch of shoreline stopping those of us who may stop only during the day. A couple of large motorhomes even parked side on taking up 4 or 5 parking spaces. Please move on.


This is exactly what happened to the seafront of Aberystwyth. Now there's a total ban on MH/CV's etc. Once again the minority have ruined it for the majority. I don't have a problem with FT's parking up for a night but when it stretches to 4 months with the dogs tied up outside and the grey waste flowing down the gutters with generators running at night as well as day - and there's 16 of them all in a line! Now that's kicking the ar.e out of it!


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (May 10, 2020)

The police are as frustrated as all of us. My daughter who is a police officer in Fife hands out stupid £40 fines numerous times on shift, only next day they are back again. I’m talking about Motorhomers who can flout the restrictions with the rules set out. Why would you drive your motorhome anyway to go for a walkAre they letting us think they don’t have cars, bikes or other modes of transport to park up and go for their daily exercise??? These inconsiderate stupid people are playing the system to their own advantage to have a wee jaunt to get fined if caught £40. The government or police who set these figures need to up this amount to a £1000 per person who are putting two fingers up at the police and laughing at my daughter in question. I’m. not very good at diction but I really want to express my anger personally to those that target us sensible ones with the same brush.....WE ARE NOT YOU IDIOTS!!! Leave your motorhome at home where it should be like you and I do. I hope I have said this clearly enough to understand my frustration.


----------



## blights (May 10, 2020)

I think the police are missing a golden opportunity here especially the metropolitan police yesterday I see the people sitting in the park eating pizza and drinking beers and wines must of been at least 200 doing so , the officers in attendance attitude it is a losing battle not worth the fight to try and move them on. FINE THEM and donate the money to the NHS because you did not they will do the same the next day it is sunny it amazes me that so many people politely get told you do know you should not be doing this please do move on. It should be you know this is not allowed you are taking the P*** here is a fine for doing so now go home or I will fine you again. The opportunity to make a fortune for the NHS out of these people who think they are not obliged to follow the rules like the rest of us is enormous my local park had at least 780 British pounds of fine potential in one corner alone,softly softly does not work hit in the pocket definitely does the police find the time to still stand at the end on my road with a speed gun and issue a ticket but cannot walk into a park and issue multiple ones on an even easier non moving target . Makes no sense to me but then I am just an ordinary working member of the public in the at risk category forced to do the 12 week isolation and am doing so . But seeing so many flout and with no penalties for doing so really gets my goat. Rant over enjoy the rain today and Stay Safe everyone so we can at some point meet up again somewhere some when.


----------



## jacquigem (May 10, 2020)

In Spain minimum fine is 600 Euros and if you complain you are likely to get a tap from a big stick !


----------



## bobbrigside (May 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if we’re allowed to shower yet, or should we still just wash hands?


----------



## Dezi (May 10, 2020)

Just got back from our *government approved* walk, exercise, along Southbourne cliff tops

and noticed 3 motohomes parked up that were not here on Friday.

Dezi


----------



## Carrerasax (May 10, 2020)

rottytara2004 said:


> The police are as frustrated as all of us. My daughter who is a police officer in Fife hands out stupid £40 fines numerous times on shift, only next day they are back again. I’m talking about Motorhomers who can flout the restrictions with the rules set out. Why would you drive your motorhome anyway to go for a walkAre they letting us think they don’t have cars, bikes or other modes of transport to park up and go for their daily exercise??? These inconsiderate stupid people are playing the system to their own advantage to have a wee jaunt to get fined if caught £40. The government or police who set these figures need to up this amount to a £1000 per person who are putting two fingers up at the police and laughing at my daughter in question. I’m. not very good at diction but I really want to express my anger personally to those that target us sensible ones with the same brush.....WE ARE NOT YOU IDIOTS!!! Leave your motorhome at home where it should be like you and I do. I hope I have said this clearly enough to understand my frustration.


We don’t have a car other than the MH so have to use it for shopping. Fortunately attitudes round here are very pleasant!!!


----------



## mjvw (May 10, 2020)

"Stay Alert" now thats a mixed message???


----------



## barryd (May 10, 2020)

Its still mixed messages though.  If indeed you are allowed to drive your vehicle to exercise then presumably you could legitimately drive your motorhome somewhere and go for a walk or a cycle etc as its a vehicle.  Personally I dont want to take mine out, partly because I live in a tourist area in the Dales and seeing some of the stuff on Social media I Dont want to to be stoned to death and if I broke down out here it would put people at risk and be a complete PIA.

But if people are worried about their vans not been used and your allowed to travel for exercise then surely a run to a park or some nearby countryside or even to Tescos would be ok.


----------



## Ann Schmidt (May 10, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> The carparks are still closed in the Peak District, but following the mixed messages of late the lay-bys that have been mostly empty for a month are filling up again, traffic is increasing and the sounds of fast motorbikes whizzing around are becoming more noticeable.View attachment 81072


I don’t see any sign of a mixed message - until 19.00 10 th May it is STAY AT HOME no more, no less


----------



## mjvw (May 10, 2020)

I agree.with the wild camping visiting/touring etc some people will take the message as it is "Stay Alert" so go out, drive around and "Stay Alert". Hopefully later today we will get a clear explanation of what "Stay Alert" means, however i will stay in not travelling unless i have to go back to work.


----------



## Derekoak (May 10, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> Whilst it is entirely laudable to encourage the use of bikes and walking over the use of cars and is certainly good for the environment and peoples overall health, I didn't quite understand what it had to do with easing the exit from the lockdown or helping with the pandemic.


If we are to get a greater number back to work, people have to get there. Public transport can only carry 10% of what it used due to social distancing. If people take to their cars there will be gridlock very quickly in cities and even towns. So walk, cycle, run, electric scooter..... they are trying to think of as many ways as possible


----------



## linkshouse (May 10, 2020)

rottytara2004 said:


> The police are as frustrated as all of us. My daughter who is a police officer in Fife hands out stupid £40 fines numerous times on shift, only next day they are back again. I’m talking about Motorhomers who can flout the restrictions with the rules set out. Why would you drive your motorhome anyway to go for a walkAre they letting us think they don’t have cars, bikes or other modes of transport to park up and go for their daily exercise??? These inconsiderate stupid people are playing the system to their own advantage to have a wee jaunt to get fined if caught £40. The government or police who set these figures need to up this amount to a £1000 per person who are putting two fingers up at the police and laughing at my daughter in question. I’m. not very good at diction but I really want to express my anger personally to those that target us sensible ones with the same brush.....WE ARE NOT YOU IDIOTS!!! Leave your motorhome at home where it should be like you and I do. I hope I have said this clearly enough to understand my frustration.


We have the motorhome and a moped. I'd be hard pressed to cary our shopping on the moped.


----------



## linkshouse (May 10, 2020)

Derekoak said:


> If we are to get a greater number back to work, people have to get there. Public transport can only carry 10% of what it used due to social distancing. If people take to their cars there will be gridlock very quickly in cities and even towns. So walk, cycle, run, electric scooter..... they are trying to think of as many ways as possible


Doh, get it now. I'm a bit slow sometimes


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

Seems this 'stay alert' message (which is replacing the 'stay at home' message) might be moving us towards a situation of 'risk management'.
Who knows? Have to wait and see what the PM says later. 

Very interesting interview this morning on the Andrew Marr show with Professor Sir David Spiegelhalter, statistician. Well worth a watch. He's level headed and doesn't get drawn into the blame game, just puts the facts on the line.

Here's the link on iPlayer if you want to watch, skip through to 46.24 to see his particular piece:-

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000j4vd/the-andrew-marr-show-10052020

Here's a summary of Spiegelhalter's main points that he uses to put the risks into perspective, i.e. how scared we should be.

The statistics he uses are from the ONS (Office for National Statistics), so probably as good as you can get in the UK (the stats for covid-19 are always 2 weeks behind where we actually are right now)

Covid-19 is almost completely a disease of the over 75s.

There have been just over 30k covid deaths in the UK to date.

There are 10 million under 15s (children). Only 2 out of those 10 million have died from covid, so the risk is almost zero.
There are 17 million under 25s. Out of those 26 have died from covid. That's approx 2 deaths per million, again an extremely low risk of dying.
There will almost certainly have been co-morbidity health issues underlying the above deaths.

Move on to the over 90s and more than 1% have died, which equates to a risk 10,000 times greater than the above groups.


----------



## maureenandtom (May 10, 2020)

Ellendale said:


> This is exactly what happened to the seafront of Aberystwyth. Now there's a total ban on MH/CV's etc. Once again the minority have ruined it for the majority. I don't have a problem with FT's parking up for a night but when it stretches to 4 months with the dogs tied up outside and the grey waste flowing down the gutters with generators running at night as well as day - and there's 16 of them all in a line! Now that's kicking the ar.e out of it!



I have to take a little time to answer this in a thread about Covid-19 mixed messages.  The ban at Aberystwith goes back to 2015 when the council introduced an experimental traffic order banning motorhomes - later made permanent a couple of years later without the public discussion normally required for TROs.     Nothing to do with Coronovirus restrictions.    Also, I've only briefly looked back in my records, I believe I made a freedom of information request at the time asking for details of complaints and the council was not able to provide any.  This is normal.  

I thoughtin 2015 the experiemental ban was simply a ploy to get round the expensive procedure of a permanent TRO.   Begin with an experiement, claim that the experiment had been successful and simply make it permanent.  It seems this is exactly what happened.

I do remember a radio programme at the time commenting on the 2015 ban and the programme did actually find one woman who was prepared to complain in publc.   I recorded the programme but it looks as though I don't have that recording now nor the FoI answer.


----------



## Caz (May 10, 2020)

barryd said:


> ..................
> But if people are worried about their vans not been used and your allowed to travel for exercise then surely a run to a park or some nearby countryside or even to Tescos would be ok.



I have to use a vehicle for some things - supermarkets for weekly shop are too far away to walk, and so is the Vets for Reg's prescription pick ups.

So I have been alternating car and van, that way they are each getting a run at least once a fortnight.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

Barryd, I'm firmly with Caz and don't think this is a particularly serious issue.

I think when the lockdown first came into place people were starting to obsess about whether you should use a moho or camper van to go do your "normal" stuff in case we were 'spotted' and it put us van owners in a bad light.

Think I also might have said elsewhere that we need to be careful not to become too 'anal' and paranoid about this. Just because we happen to own a camper or moho doesn't necessarily mean that the majority of people even notice that we do!

Sure, it is obviously far more contentious to go zooming off to UK holiday and beauty hotspots where a lot of attention has been focused, both immediately before, and since, lockdown and the new 'rules', but I also said the same contentions and objections were also being aimed at car drivers out for a 'spin' somewhere scenic, walkers, runners, cyclists, Uncle Tom Cobbly etc. at the same time.

But to go do your essential shopping? Can't really see what the issue is. I know where we live no one would raise an eyebrow, and if the police stopped the van - which I very much doubt - a check with DVLA would show that we are locals. Pretty much a non-starter. Our vans are just another type of vehicle after all.

Please don't be scared to take your van for a run to the supermarket or DIY store. It might release a bit of lockdown frustration, plus you can always play pretend that you are off somewhere nice as well as giving the vehicle an airing


----------



## mjvw (May 10, 2020)

Personally i would love to bring Shirley home and give the outside and in a good clean, i spent most of the last two year cleaning the exterior up, after she had been stood for a long time unwashed and neglected .Let's see what BJ has to say, i guess bringing her home for a good clean may not be breaking any rules along as i social distance etc.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (May 10, 2020)

Fraseb01 said:


> I take the dog out every morning around 7am, our walk takes us along the beach front and over the golf course, every weekend since lockdown started there has been 1 or 2 campervans/ Motorhomes parked up obviously flouting the regulations.
> 
> How do these people get away with it?


Problem for people who live in their Van full time! What do they do with the Lockdown, sites are closed though some councills are allowing permanent/ temporary stays on public car parks!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Personally i would love to bring Shirley home and give the outside and in a good clean, i spent most of the last two year cleaning the exterior up, after she had been stood for a long time unwashed and neglected .Let's see what BJ has to say, i guess bringing her home for a good clean may not be breaking any rules along as i social distance etc.



Go for it!  

If I were in your shoes and felt it would help my mental health to bring the old girl home for a clean, then I would go ahead and do it.
But I'm speaking from a very personal point of view - you must only do it if you would feel totally comfortable doing so!  

I also fear we are going to find that the government change of message from "stay at home" to "stay alert", due to be clarified later today, may well be another directive that ends up being open to interpretation, i.e. a 'mixed message'?

I'm thinking that the 'stay alert' will basically mean keep on doing what we've been doing - i.e. hand washing, observing social distancing and staying at home where necessary.

*But I could well be totally wrong*, so we need to wait and see what is *actually* said later today!!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> Problem for people who live in their Van full time! What do they do with the Lockdown, sites are closed though some councills are allowing permanent/ temporary stays on public car parks!



I agree.

It has been a very difficult time for full timers, and people jumping to conclusions about this (and many other things!) has been less than helpful.

There have been stories of 'corona snitches' reporting people to the police when they've had legitimate reasons for being in a camper.

There does seem to be an element of mass hysteria (fear? vindictiveness?) causing some people to overreact in some cases.

Just hope there haven't been too many 'corona snitches' on WC complaining to the authorities about total non-issues!


----------



## mark61 (May 10, 2020)

May be different here, but no one looks twice at what type of vehicle is driving about. Apart from me, I yell out "spreader" every time I see a MH   
I don't really, that got old weeks ago. 
If you need to go shopping or do something, wouldn't think twice about going in MH.
Mine looks pretty much like a van anyway, so lucky in that respect.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

mark61 said:


> May be different here, but no one looks twice at what type of vehicle is driving about. *Apart from me, I yell out "spreader" every time I see a MH *
> I don't really, that got old weeks ago.


----------



## mjvw (May 10, 2020)

mark61 said:


> May be different here, but no one looks twice at what type of vehicle is driving about. Apart from me, I yell out "spreader" every time I see a MH
> I don't really, that got old weeks ago.
> If you need to go shopping or do something, wouldn't think twice about going in MH.
> Mine looks pretty much like a van anyway, so lucky in that respect.


I have often though if the opportunity arises to go for a stealth looking van, a know a few people who are currently Fulltime in urban areas with vans that don't stick out like a sorenot like my Shirley.


----------



## tin013 (May 10, 2020)

Bonfireboy said:


> Down here on the South Coast a load of big vans parked along Meon Shore looking out over the Solent. Most have been there at least three weeks. This kind of behaviour reflects badly on motorhomes. The next step will be a total ban along this lovely stretch of shoreline stopping those of us who may stop only during the day. A couple of large motorhomes even parked side on taking up 4 or 5 parking spaces. Please move on.


These people are full timers and have nowhere else to go as all the sites are closed.  The local council and the police are aware of them and they have permission to be there. The people who shouldn't be there are the ones who were there yesterday, sunbathing, picnicking and not social distancing.


----------



## Deleted member 12051 (May 10, 2020)

linkshouse said:


> We have the motorhome and a moped. I'd be hard pressed to cary our shopping on the moped.


Obviously there would be concessions in place for you to be exempt from a fine As long as it was for that purpose. What Im trying to explain, it is those that are parked up in parks etc. You having proof of having been to your stores would validate you using your van linkhouse if pulled in or aporoached.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 10, 2020)

rottytara2004 said:


> Obviously there would be concessions in place for you to be exempt from a fine As long as it was for that purpose. What Im trying to explain, it is those that are parked up in parks etc. You having proof of having been to your stores would validate you using your van linkhouse if pulled in or aporoached.



Linkshouse would be doing extremely well to get pulled up by the police, rotty 

Don't think there are any where he lives, lucky so-and-so!


----------



## Minisorella (May 10, 2020)

barryd said:


> Its still mixed messages though.  If indeed you are allowed to drive your vehicle to exercise then presumably you could legitimately drive your motorhome somewhere and go for a walk or a cycle etc as its a vehicle.  Personally I dont want to take mine out, partly because I live in a tourist area in the Dales and seeing some of the stuff on Social media I Dont want to to be stoned to death and if I broke down out here it would put people at risk and be a complete PIA.
> 
> But if people are worried about their vans not been used and your allowed to travel for exercise then surely a run to a park or some nearby countryside or even to Tescos would be ok.


I agree, of course you can!  Trust me, I'm not speaking as a rebel at all... I'm following the rules faithfully and would honestly prefer not to go out at all if I didn't have to get food and stuff. I don't need to drive anywhere to find a good place to walk but I do have to drive to get to any supermarket, so I take it in turns to drive my car and my motorhome. It makes sense to me to keep everything ticking over and the tyres topped up, etc. If I had to drive to exercise, I'd do the same if there was somewhere to park. I honestly don't think that's against the rules or I wouldn't be doing it. Another thought just occurred to me. With all the cafes and pubs closed and the lack of public toilets, if there's anyone with a bit of a problem, they'd be best served by taking their van out instead of the car don't you think. I know some people are taking liberties but it's just too easy to assume the worst of others.


----------



## linkshouse (May 11, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Linkshouse would be doing extremely well to get pulled up by the police, rotty
> 
> Don't think there are any where he lives, lucky so-and-so!


Nope, no police here. They do visit occasionally but the tom tom drums warn of their arrival (they have to come on the ferry like everybody else) and its amusing to see the pub close on time and the dodgy cars disappear off the roads! Of course I'm referring to normal times here - happy days!


----------



## chrismilo (May 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Provided the walk takes much longer than the drive it is permitted, you can even take your lunch with you.


Your allowed to travel any distance in England providing you don't overnight only fishermen have different laws


----------



## antiquesam (May 17, 2020)

chrismilo said:


> Your allowed to travel any distance in England providing you don't overnight only fishermen have different laws


That was written before the new rules.


----------



## ricc (May 17, 2020)

for us its been the other way round , we use a workhorse  panel van, just empty the work stuff , sling in a bed , portapotty and gas cooker when we want to stay away.    in current situation a day out anywhere would be van rather than car so we can take the portapotty and gas hob.    when were sure toilets and tea shops are open we may go back to car usage... but the views often better from the higher van.   in the last few weeks work trips where id normally take the car (and trailer) ive been using the van as likely to get stopped . eithers within the rules but always avoid unnecessary hassle if possible.


----------

